# Esquemas y manuales de amplificadores de RF



## eb7ctx (Sep 14, 2008)

Hola os dejo el enlace de la pagina de RM Italy, con cantidad de esquemas e información

http://www.rmitaly.com/Download/Download_M.asp


Un cordial saludo (73, 51)


----------



## lw2dtn (Sep 27, 2008)

hola, me da error el link que pusiste.
estare haciendo algo mal?
este es el error:
Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator to informaciónrm of the time the error occurred and of anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More informaciónrmation about this error may be available in the server error log.
gracias


----------



## xtrem2010 (Feb 10, 2009)

si funciona   .................. !   

http://www.rmitaly.com/Download/Download_M.asp


----------



## eb7ctx (Feb 11, 2009)

xtrem2010 dijo:
			
		

> si funciona   .................. !
> 
> http://www.rmitaly.com/Download/Download_M.asp




Hola este enlace va de maravilla ..por lo menos en la UE


----------



## xtrem2010 (Feb 11, 2009)

claro esta,,, q no entiendo mucho,, por q para el ingles pocon pocon,,,,,y lo otro es,,,,la mayoria de manuales de esta pagina estan muy dificiles,,, ya q tardaria mucho tiempo en hacerlos ya q hay unos mas faciles de hacer,,, mejor me quedo con lo complejo


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Hola os dejo el enlace de la pagina de RM Italy, con cantidad de esquemas e información
> 
> http://www.rmitaly.com/Download/Download_M.asp
> 
> ...





eb7ctx, este post tendria que estar en la WIKI 

en "Tabla de contenidos" abria que agregar "esquemas"


.


----------

